# Kisses and hugs with all my love



## lidoil

Hello!  Please help me with the translation of the following, cause my polish is too poor  :
Kisses and hugs with all my love
Thanks in advance


----------



## Thomas1

Can you just use something like "hugs and kisses" which could be translated as "przesyłam uściski" or more colloquially "ściskam mocno"?

Tom

PS: weclome to the forums.


----------



## fragile1

like Thomas1 wrote is more formal. If greetings are to somone close I suggest:
Całuję Cię i ściskam (an option: serdecznie –kindly), przesyłam Ci dużo miłości!


----------



## lidoil

Thanks a lot Really helpfull


----------



## arturolczykowski

>przesyłam Ci dużo miłości!


Nie spotkałem się z przesyłaniem miłosci, raczej całusów. Spotkałem się z życzeniem dużo miłosci, ale z jej przesyłaniem....no nie wiem.


----------



## BezierCurve

Prawda. Zawsze mozna jednak przeslac _wyrazy_ (szacunku, milosci, oddania itp.).

Przepraszam za brak ogonkow.


----------



## lidoil

I don't understand what is this discusion about...Anyway thank you everybody  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## fragile1

Don't worry. We just talking about what and how to say better, and better.
Thanks for wishings,
Marry Christmas and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Thomas1

Panowie, pierwszy post jest napisany po angielsku i dobrze by było, żeby lidoil mógł zrozumieć cały wątek... 


arturolczykowski said:


> >przesyłam Ci dużo miłości!
> 
> 
> Nie spotkałem się z przesyłaniem miłosci, raczej całusów. Spotkałem się z życzeniem dużo miłosci, ale z jej przesyłaniem....no nie wiem.


I have been thinking of it, Artur.
I could accept something like: _Przesyłam Wam wiele/promyk miłości_, maybe even with "dużo". But it's semantically loaded to me. Perhaps it's a personal thing.

Tom


----------



## BezierCurve

> Panowie, pierwszy post jest napisany po angielsku i dobrze by było, żeby lidoil mógł zrozumieć cały wątek...


 
Indeed. Sorry, lidoil, I sort of automaticaly replied in Polish. I was thinking about making that sentence sound better, as Fragile's already explained. Anyway, thanks for the wishes and Merry Xmas to you too, friend.


----------

